# New and need some guidance. Plastron issues?



## Arcadian (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello all.

I've fostered a few older sulcata's in the past for a few months at a time but hatchlings are completely new to me.. We rescued a hatchling in distress during one of the storms here recently we've been caring for this sweet little baby for about a month now. Things have seemingly been going well no issues with eating, soaking, super active. Sleeps in some weird positions (like half sideways or half perched against things in the enclosure) but nothing has seemed cause for concern until today . little baby flipped over and was struggling to get flipped back the right away so I went to give a little help and noticed what I believe is an abnormality.. Can anyone give me any guidance as to what may be happening on the plastron and how to help it?

I'm uploading a few images for reference.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 22, 2019)

The white spot? If that is what you are talking about that is the scar from where the yoke way attached and just needs more time to finish healing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2019)

Is the abnormality you are seeing the umbilical scar?
Its perfectly normal.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 22, 2019)

Also that looks like a desert tortoise baby rather then a sulcata to me. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2019)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Also that looks like a desert tortoise baby rather then a sulcata to me. But I could be wrong.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## Arcadian (Oct 22, 2019)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Also that looks like a desert tortoise baby rather then a sulcata to me. But I could be wrong.



Yes, I believe you are correct. I was just mentioning that older sulcata's were the only tortoises I had experience with. I could have been more clear in my original post though so I apologize. Thank you!


----------



## Arcadian (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes that is what I was refering to, thank you all so much for clarifying I was a bit concerned so it's good to know it's nothing to stress about! Thank you again! I'm thankful to be part of such an awesome group!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 22, 2019)

Arcadian said:


> Yes, I believe you are correct. I was just mentioning that older sulcata's were the only tortoises I had experience with. I could have been more clear in my original post though so I apologize. Thank you!


Great! I just wanted to make sure


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello and welcome. Most of the care info you find for the desert torts is wrong. Its based on decades old incorrect assumptions about what they need and how they live in the wild.

Read these instead. Care for DTs is the same as care for Russians.
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Questions and conversation are welcome.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2019)

This baby looks terribly dehydrated. Do you soak him daily?


----------



## Donna Albu (Oct 23, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> This baby looks terribly dehydrated. Do you soak him daily?


Not that I wouldn't do exactly as you are - take it in and care for it lovingly, but look up the restrictions on having it. As a newborn, in the "wild" it would surely be a snack for some animal. The day after rescuing what ended up being my first tortoise (sulcata), thinking it was a desert tortoise I did a bit of research on-line and was dismayed at the amount of the fine, considering it had been rescued from my Shih Tzu's mouth. I'd not be showing it off to any county inspectors! Good luck raising it, sure is cute!


----------



## Arcadian (Oct 24, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> This baby looks terribly dehydrated. Do you soak him daily?



Thank you. I was concerned about this as well. I will look up ways to get him more hydrated. He normally soaks himself every other day. Days where I don't notice him soaking I try to put him in his soaking dish but sometimes he just isn't having it and I didn't want to force it and stress little baby out either. If anyone has any tips or advice I'm open to them!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2019)

Every day, just before feeding him, place him in a bowl of warm water that he can't climb out of. Just leave him in there for 15 or 20 minutes. Then place him in front of the food and step out of his sight.


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2019)

Arcadian said:


> Thank you. I was concerned about this as well. I will look up ways to get him more hydrated. He normally soaks himself every other day. Days where I don't notice him soaking I try to put him in his soaking dish but sometimes he just isn't having it and I didn't want to force it and stress little baby out either. If anyone has any tips or advice I'm open to them!


Him getting in his water dish isn't "soaking".

As Yvonne said, use a tall sided, opaque tub with warm water in it. I like to soak babies for 30-40 minutes daily until they are at least 100 grams. Keep the water warm for the whole soak. This won't stress the baby out.


----------



## Dovey (Nov 2, 2019)

Arcadian said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I've fostered a few older sulcata's in the past for a few months at a time but hatchlings are completely new to me.. We rescued a hatchling in distress during one of the storms here recently we've been caring for this sweet little baby for about a month now. Things have seemingly been going well no issues with eating, soaking, super active. Sleeps in some weird positions (like half sideways or half perched against things in the enclosure) but nothing has seemed cause for concern until today . little baby flipped over and was struggling to get flipped back the right away so I went to give a little help and noticed what I believe is an abnormality.. Can anyone give me any guidance as to what may be happening on the plastron and how to help it?
> 
> ...


What a cutie-patootie!


----------

